# Setting-up Roamio Plus w/Mini's, TWC Service



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm setting up a home theater system. I'm a long-time TWC (South Calif) customer. I've been using TWC supplied Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD DVR's for a number of years now. However making the switch from SA8300HD to TiVO Roamio Plus DVR combined with two TiVO Mini's.

I'm integrating the TiVO Roamio Plus DVR into TWC cable network using a Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter unit in my theater room system. Using one TiVO Mini in a bedroom system, and the other TiVO Mini is installed in my living room system. 

Right now using a wired etherNET connection to Roamio Plus DVR (via 5-port NetGear switch, which connects directly to dedicated port on my NetGear NightHawk AC1900 router). All other systems (living room & bedroom) connect to etherNET via-Powerline Adapters.

After working with TWC CableCard Tech-Support I was able to pair cable-card to Roamio DVR/Cisco tuning adapter. TV broadcast is good for the most part. Initially all channels coming in clean. However later in the day, particularly at night, experiencing "glitching" behavior. Eventually many channels seem to drop-out. 

Should I opt for MoCA network configuration instead? Do I have to re-pair cable-card and all that again?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

WestCoastD said:


> I'm setting up a home theater system. I'm a long-time TWC (South Calif) customer. I've been using TWC supplied Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD DVR's for a number of years now. However making the switch from SA8300HD to TiVO Roamio Plus DVR combined with two TiVO Mini's.
> 
> I'm integrating the TiVO Roamio Plus DVR into TWC cable network using a Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter unit in my theater room system. Using one TiVO Mini in a bedroom system, and the other TiVO Mini is installed in my living room system.
> 
> ...


No you will not need to re-pair the cable card or the TA. The one thing you need is at least one POE/Whole Home Dvr filter and place it on the input of the first splitter coming from TWC. It is also often recommended to use a 2 way splitter to connect the TA with a filter on the input and a 75Ohm f-type terminator on the TA output. It might also be necessary to put a filter on your cable modem if it is not MoCA friendly. Ebay is the cheapest place for these filters.
Once setup, use the "Create a MoCA network" on the Roamio and connect the minis via coax and then change the settings on the minis to "connect via MoCA". You might need to reboot everything, including your router. Some folks like to use fixed/static IP's for their minis. You might be able to get filters directly from TWC for free.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> TV broadcast is good for the most part. Initially all channels coming in clean. However later in the day, particularly at night, experiencing "glitching" behavior. Eventually many channels seem to drop-out.


Is this behavior seen on the Roamio Plus or on the Minis? (Are your recordings affected, or do you only see the symptoms when watching content via the Minis?)

I would think that if you're seeing this on the DVR, then you may have signal quality issues. If it's only occurring on the Minis, then it's likely a networking issue between the Minis and Roamio. (That it's only happening during certain periods leads me to believe that it's not a hardware issue with the Roamio -- tuner, hard drive, etc.)

Personally, I recently experienced the behavior you're describing (with a Roamio Pro on Comcast), pixelation during peak hours, and the issue turned out to be a cable issue affecting the whole neighborhood. It was bad enough to degrade service but not so bad as to kill it. We were also able to isolate the problem by checking our Comcast Internet speeds, which were coming in much lower than spec'd, and wildly varying, whenever we saw video pixelation on our TiVos.

Your root cause, of course, may be different. (aka YMMV)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Regardless of the resolution for the pixelation issue, I would recommend converting to a MoCA setup, so long as you have coax outlets available in the rooms hosting the Minis.

As for going MoCA, I'll thumbs-up everything fcfc2 wrote :up:, with one additional point, having just experienced and resolved the configuration error while helping another TWC customer with their* "TWC tuning adapter with MoCA" setup*:

*CRITICAL: *Contrary to the TWC tuning adapter installation instructions, *you MUST split the coax signal* to feed your tuning adapter and MoCA-enabled DVR separately. If connected according to the MoCA-ignorant instructions posted on the TWC support pages, with the DVR coax connected to the "TV Out" of the tuning adapter, the MoCA signals will be blocked/mangled by the tuning adapter.

With the tuning adapter and DVR feeds split in this manner, it is *then* recommended to also place a MoCA filter on the input to the tuning adapter, to prevent interference.​
See the following for additional details:

Cox's recommended/correct setup for a tuning adapter in a MoCA environment
TCF post describing install of tuning adapter in MoCA setup


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your valued input.

Essentially I'm seeing the pixelation/glitching at both sources- ie. watching TV via-Roamio DVR (in theater room), also watching via-Mini (in Living Room). My second Mini has not been set-up yet (purposely), as I want to get the Roamio DVR and one Mini functioning successfully first.

I contacted TWC CableCard Tech-Support again today. He instructed me while I navigated thru the Roamio DVR cable-card settings. He was able to verify that the in-coming cable signal levels are good (or solid). Also that EMM's were low (value=0), so he "pushed" the EMM's to normal levels (ie. value=40 or greater).

The TWC technician, feels that there could be local cable issues being that the poor behavior has been occurring late into the day and night. That, maybe, the cold temperature may be affecting cable signal performance? Funny we have just experienced record cold temp's here in the Los Angeles area for maybe a week now. Hmmmm............

Further, the technician mentioned that the Cisco tuning adapter cable pass-thru line has built-in signal amplifier circuitry. And since he's seeing nominal cable input signal that I should remove the splitter and just run the main cable-drop line directly to the Cisco TA cable INP. Connect cable patch from Cisco TA cable OUT (pass-thru) to Roamio DVR cable INP, as signal should be fine. He did'nt think POE filters are necessary as well. 

I'm just posting what the technician told me. So I may try this (wired internet) configuration again, see what happens. If I start to see poor reception behavior tonight (again) I will contact TWC cable-card group at the very moment and go from there. And possibly opt for configuring as MoCA network (I would need to get POE filters and all that).


Dave


----------



## whiteshaft (Jul 15, 2003)

FWIW, I have a similar setup and I'm a TWC customer in Los Angeles.

I have a Roamio Plus in my living room with a Tuning Adapter (Motorola, I think) and a multi stream cable card; it connects to my home network via a Netgear power line adapter and the modem/router is an Arris that they gave me. I have a Mini upstairs in the bedroom that communicates via MoCA. 

For the most part everything works fine and I didn't have to spit the cable inputs or anything complicated. MoCA setup with the Mini went without a hitch. When I DO see glitches it's a problem with the main cable signal that affects the Roamio, and I have yet to see any issue on the Mini. The tuning adapter is the root of most of my issues as it will lose carrier lock on occasion and I'll lose all my premium channels until I call TWC to have them reset it. IMHO, all the TiVo gear works great, it's Time Warner's equipment that sucks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm curious...


whiteshaft said:


> ... the modem/router is an Arris that they gave me


What model modem/router?

And I'd be interested in the tuning adapter brand/model, as well, for comparison.



whiteshaft said:


> I have a Mini upstairs in the bedroom that communicates via MoCA.


Is the Plus creating your MoCA network, then? And the Plus' coax input is being fed from the tuning adapter's "TV Out"?



> For the most part everything works fine and I didn't have to spit the cable inputs or anything complicated.


Given the issues w/ the tuning adapter, maybe try splitting the cable and see if you get any better, more stable results.... ? ... including with a MoCA fitler on the tuning adapter's input.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whiteshaft said:


> For the most part everything works fine and I didn't have to spit the cable inputs or anything complicated. ... *The tuning adapter is the root of most of my issues *as it will lose carrier lock on occasion and I'll lose all my premium channels until I call TWC to have them reset it.


Perhaps some worthwhile reading in the following thread, indicating tuning adapters can be affected by MoCA signals.



CoxInPHX said:


> ...
> Installing the Cisco Tuning Adapter:
> ...
> *Using the TiVo's On-board MoCA networking:*
> ...





cannonz said:


> I've had Cisco TA for at least a year maybe 2 (I'm bad with time) with splitter (not using TA pass thru) not one problem with it.


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

whiteshaft said:


> FWIW, I have a similar setup and I'm a TWC customer in Los Angeles.
> 
> I have a Roamio Plus in my living room with a Tuning Adapter (Motorola, I think) and a multi stream cable card; it connects to my home network via a Netgear power line adapter and the modem/router is an Arris that they gave me. I have a Mini upstairs in the bedroom that communicates via MoCA.
> 
> For the most part everything works fine and I didn't have to spit the cable inputs or anything complicated. MoCA setup with the Mini went without a hitch. When I DO see glitches it's a problem with the main cable signal that affects the Roamio, and I have yet to see any issue on the Mini. The tuning adapter is the root of most of my issues as it will lose carrier lock on occasion and I'll lose all my premium channels until I call TWC to have them reset it. IMHO, all the TiVo gear works great, it's Time Warner's equipment that sucks.


good to know, thanks. So you're obviously using MoCA network successfully? Are you using POE filters in your set-up?


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> What model modem/router?


I'm using the TWC issued Arris model TG1672GA-5G modem/router device. Although I'm only using the modem function.

I'm using a NetGear AC1900 NightHawk router. The Roamio Plus DVR (located in my theater room system rack) is directly connected to the NetGear AC1900 router via-NetGear 5-port switch.

I'm using NetGear XAV2001 Powerline Adpaters to pass etherNET to all other rooms throughout house. All TiVO Mini's connect to etherNET via-Powerline Adapters.



krkaufman said:


> I'd be interested in the tuning adapter brand/model, as well, for comparison


I'm using the Cisco model STA1520 Tuning Adapter device, issued by TWC.



krkaufman said:


> Is the Plus creating your MoCA network, then? And the Plus' coax input is being fed from the tuning adapter's "TV Out"?


Currently I'm running wired etherNET connection (not MoCA).

However, both, the Roamio Plus DVR and Cisco Tuning Adapter, are connected to the cable line (as explained). The Roamio Plus DVR is connected to etherNET as well. Therefore I should easily be able to re-configure TiVO connection settings for MoCA network if I choose, correct? (of course I would need to remove etherNET connections from Mini's, and connect to cable drop instead)



krkaufman said:


> Given the issues w/ the tuning adapter, maybe try splitting the cable and see if you get any better, more stable results.... ? ... including with a MoCA fitler on the tuning adapter's input.


I have main cable drop split- one output going to tuning adapter, the other output going to Roamio Plus DVR. Although I'm not using any POE filters, I don't have any (I may purchase tommorrow).

I guess the natural question (for me): "is a MoCA network typically more efficient than using wired etherNET connection?" Would a MoCA network free-up my etherNET/home network (and not overload the router)?


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

Funny, cable TV broadcast is operating clean so far tonight- knock on wood. No noticeable pixelation or glitches so far. This is true for Roamio plus DVR in theater room and Mini in living room. Letting everything just run tonight simultaneously to load system.

We'll see how late night recordings come out (recordings from last night were all screwed-up, missing segments of broadcast). Also this morning (06:00am - 09:00am) broadcast degraded, eventually dropped in and out.

Once again I'm using wired etherNET connection. Main cable drop is split. I'm also wonder if the quality of splitter critical? I'm using a Rocket Fish RFG1307 2GHz model splitter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> We'll see how late night recordings come out (recordings from last night were all screwed-up, missing segments of broadcast). Also this morning (06:00am - 09:00am) broadcast degraded, eventually dropped in and out.
> 
> Once again I'm using wired etherNET connection.


With your recordings messing-up like that, I have to believe you have an issue with your cable signal. Your network connectivity isn't the problem -- especially since you're not doing MoCA. (I could imagine some case where a MoCA device or adapter goes haywire and floods your coax with noise, but you're not using MoCA so I don't view it as a possibility.)



> Main cable drop is split. I'm also wonder if the quality of splitter critical? I'm using a Rocket Fish RFG1307 2GHz model splitter.


It would seem to be sufficient, but replacing the splitter is a cheap enough thing to test.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> The TWC *technician, feels that there could be local cable issues being that the poor behavior has been occurring late into the day and night.* That, maybe, the cold temperature may be affecting cable signal performance? Funny we have just experienced record cold temp's here in the Los Angeles area for maybe a week now. Hmmmm............


I'm on-board with the tech in regards to the pixelation problem being a cable signal issue. And that's the second reference to temps affecting cable signals I've seen today! (see here, for 1st)



> Further, the technician mentioned that the Cisco tuning adapter cable pass-thru line has built-in signal amplifier circuitry. *And since he's seeing nominal cable input signal* that I should remove the splitter and just run the main cable-drop line directly to the Cisco TA cable INP. Connect cable patch from Cisco TA cable OUT (pass-thru) to Roamio DVR cable INP, as signal should be fine. He did'nt think POE filters are necessary as well.


TWC needs to fix the "nominal" signal.

And that pass-through will have to go if you want the Roamio Plus to communicate via MoCA. (see above)



> If I start to see poor reception behavior tonight (again) I will contact TWC cable-card group at the very moment and go from there.


I would think you wouldn't be the only TWC customer in the neighborhood experiencing the problem. Have you checked with neighbors as to what they're seeing?



> And possibly opt for configuring as MoCA network (I would need to get POE filters and all that).


See if a TWC tech has a couple "PoE" MoCA filters the next time they're out, and have them install one of them on the input to your residence's main splitter (often in a cable/junction box that only the cable tech can access).

And nab a MoCA-rated splitter, as well, to split the tuning adapter and Roamio Plus coax feeds, and put the 2nd MoCA filter on the tuning adapter's coax input.

With these two mods to your coax, you should be ready to enable MoCA on your Roamio Plus -- though I'd suggest holding-off on that last step, creating the MoCA network using the Roamio Plus, until TWC fixes your signal issues.

TWC needs to be able to provide a sufficient signal to your TiVo DVR with these modifications in place. And if they try to put an amplifier on your line, it needs to be done with your going MoCA in mind.


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> TWC needs to fix the "nominal" signal. TWC needs to be able to provide a sufficient signal to your TiVo DVR with these modifications in place. It needs to be done with your going MoCA in mind.


thanks for your comments.

I probably used the incorrect, or in-accurate, adjective by stating "nominal" in regards to signal quality. I believe input signal strength is good. The TWC technician was able to verify that input signal to Cisco TA CABLE INP parameter was above normal range. And that's measured with splitter installed.

Question for all here: "is a MoCA network typically more efficient than using wired etherNET connection?" Would a MoCA network, in a sense, free-up my etherNET/home network (and less compromise my router)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Heh, oops! All these questions you answered in this post had been directed at whiteshaft, trying to understand how they were getting away with running MoCA but with their TiVo connected via the tuning adapter's "TV Out" port.

I'd reviewed your OP to the thread and had seen you'd provided your model information, however the modem model *was* new data.


WestCoastD said:


> I'm using the TWC issued Arris model TG1672GA-5G modem/router device. Although I'm only using the modem function.


Chuckle. I looked-up this Arris gateway and was quickly running back here to post that it has MoCA capabilities... 
_"The TG1672 also supports MoCA 1.1 for in-home video and data distribution over coax."_ (link)​... and then read your second sentence that indicates you're only using it as a modem, in bridge mode -- which precludes the Arris doing any MoCA bridging. No worry, though; you have the Plus for that, if/when you decide to go MoCA. (Which is a good thing, in my opinion, because it's good to not lose _all _your TV streaming capabilities when the router or modem need rebooting.)



WestCoastD said:


> The Roamio Plus DVR is connected to etherNET as well. Therefore I should easily be able to re-configure TiVO connection settings for MoCA network if I choose, correct?


Correct, you're just a few steps from going MoCA, per the tail end of my previous post...


krkaufman said:


> See if a TWC tech has a couple "PoE" MoCA filters the next time they're out, and have them install one of them on the input to your residence's main splitter (often in a cable/junction box that only the cable tech can access).
> 
> And nab a MoCA-rated splitter, as well, to split the tuning adapter and Roamio Plus coax feeds, and put the 2nd MoCA filter on the tuning adapter's coax input.
> 
> ...





WestCoastD said:


> (of course I would need to remove etherNET connections from Mini's, and connect to cable drop instead)


Not immediately; they'll keep working via Powerline so long as your Powerline bridge remains in place. Each TiVo device just requires a wired network connection, Ethernet or MoCA (or be tricked into believing they're connected via one of these two methods), but you can use a mix of the two to complete your whole-home setup.

You can just switch your Minis over to MoCA from Powerline one-at-a-time, as time permits.



WestCoastD said:


> I'm using a NetGear AC1900 NightHawk router. The Roamio Plus DVR (located in my theater room system rack) is directly connected to the NetGear AC1900 router* via-NetGear 5-port switch*.


What model is the switch? (i.e. is it Gigabit?) The Plus and LAN ports of your router are Gigabit, so the switch being Gigabit would be optimal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> The TWC technician was able to verify that input signal to Cisco TA CABLE INP parameter was above normal range. *And that's measured with splitter installed.*


Good! And hopefully that won't change when the MoCA filters are put into place (at PoE and on TA input).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> Question for all here: "is a MoCA network typically more efficient than using wired etherNET connection?" Would a MoCA network, in a sense, free-up my etherNET/home network (and less compromise my router)?


Was just about to respond to that last question, but separate from the more practical "how to" reply regarding your particular MoCA setup.

Generally, wired Ethernet is going to be preferable to MoCA, because it is more efficient. But MoCA *can* be used to take some of the load off your Ethernet network, or off your wireless network, where appropriate.

/// Ok, I'll have to finish later; nephew's husky is howling at me to take him for a walk. ///


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Heh, oops! All these questions you answered in this post had been directed at whiteshaft


funny, I realized this late last night after posting replies to all those questions. But I figured I'd just leave it here (since there is a lot of pertinent data)


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Chuckle. I looked-up this Arris gateway and was quickly running back here to post that it has MoCA capabilities...
> _"The TG1672 also supports MoCA 1.1 for in-home video and data distribution over coax............ and then read your second sentence that indicates you're only using it as a modem, in bridge mode -- which precludes the Arris doing any MoCA bridging. No worry, though; you have the Plus for that, if/when you decide to go MoCA. (Which is a good thing, in my opinion, because it's good to not lose all your TV streaming capabilities when the router or modem need rebooting.)_​


_Yeah, I used a different TWC-issued model modem previous to the current (Arris TG1672) model for a few years, it was a dedicated modem (not dual modem/router). So I always used my own dedicated router (as it always has been).

I guess cable companies are providing dual-function modem/router devices for convenient MoCA configuration? Or just for a more simplified home network set-up convenience? Or both?



krkaufman said:



Not immediately; they'll keep working via Powerline so long as your Powerline bridge remains in place. Each TiVo device just requires a wired network connection, Ethernet or MoCA (or be tricked into believing they're connected via one of these two methods), but you can use a mix of the two to complete your whole-home setup.

Click to expand...

I see. So I could, if I choose to, have one TiVO Mini connected via-MoCA (cable) in one room, and another TiVO Mini connected via-etherNET in another room?



krkaufman said:



What model is the switch? (i.e. is it Gigabit?) The Plus and LAN ports of your router are Gigabit, so the switch being Gigabit would be optimal.

Click to expand...

it's a NetGear GS605
http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/GS608/gs605_608_install_guide.pdf_​


----------



## whiteshaft (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey all,

Wow, this thread blossomed overnight! To reply to krkaufman about my setup:
I'm not at home so I can't give you exact model numbers right now. The Arris is a modem/router WITHOUT phone jacks and the Tuning Adapter is a Motorola model. Standard hookup, TiVo is connected to the 'TV Out', no splitter.

I'm curious to know what specifically happens with the other TA model when it interferes with MoCA. Is there no signal at all on connected Minis, or is it intermittent? My setup will work fine for months and then suddenly the TA will start blinking and lose carrier lock; all premium and even some second-tier cable channels go dark on ALL of my TVs. Sometimes a power cycle will fix it but usually I have to call TWC and they reset from their end. Does that sound like MoCA-conflict behavior?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> I see. So I could, if I choose to, have one TiVO Mini connected via-MoCA (cable) in one room, and another TiVO Mini connected via-etherNET in another room?


Yes, correct!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

WestCoastD said:


> I guess cable companies are providing dual-function modem/router devices for convenient MoCA configuration? Or just for a *more simplified home network set-up convenience*? Or both?


More simplified home network setup, I expect. The MoCA is likely there, primarily, for their own networked TV set-top solutions.



WestCoastD said:


> it's a NetGear GS605


Yup, she's Gigabit.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whiteshaft said:


> I'm curious to know what specifically happens with the other TA model when it interferes with MoCA. Is there no signal at all on connected Minis, or is it intermittent?


I believe a MoCA signal may get through the tuning adapter's "TV Out" port, but its strength may be affected or crippled. And I expect the MoCA signal would be limited to the channels at the lowest end of the MoCA spectrum.

I don't have a tuning adapter, otherwise I'd attach a TiVo Mini just outside the tuning adapter and check the Mini's MoCA rates; and then see what happens as the MoCA channel is changed.



whiteshaft said:


> My setup will work fine for months and then suddenly the TA will start blinking and lose carrier lock; all premium and even some second-tier cable channels go dark on ALL of my TVs. Sometimes a power cycle will fix it but usually I have to call TWC and they reset from their end. Does that sound like MoCA-conflict behavior?


I must refer you to the *previously referenced thread* where people who've been on the front lines could answer your question, and possibly already have.


----------



## whiteshaft (Jul 15, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> I must refer you to the *previously referenced thread* where people who've been on the front lines could answer your question, and possibly already have.


Can you please re-post that? It just links to an image of an arrow.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whiteshaft said:


> Can you please re-post that? It just links to an image of an arrow.


Fixed. (Just a link to the thread previously linked to, above.) Edited the 1st paragraph, as well, as I completely neglected to mention the Mini as test device.


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

whiteshaft said:


> Wow, this thread blossomed overnight!


sure has



whiteshaft said:


> My setup will work fine for months and then suddenly the TA will start blinking and lose carrier lock. Usually I have to call TWC and they reset from their end. Does that sound like MoCA-conflict behavior


I understand this is common behavior, unfortunately. TWC has a dedicated "Cable Card" Tech Support team just for these types of issues and more.


----------



## WestCoastD (Nov 19, 2015)

After experiencing fluxuations, and periodic drop-outs, in broacast quality, I ultimately made the move to switch my TiVO mode of operation configuration from a "wired network" to a "MoCA network":
[A] I re-configured Roamio Plus DVR/Tuning Adapter coax connections- ie. I split the main in-coming cable drop using a (TWC-supplied) Antronix CMC-2002H-C, 5-1002MHz splitter. One OUT going to Cisco tuning adapter Cable INP, the other OUT going directly to Roamio Plus DVR Cable INP (no POE filter between splitter and Roamio Plus or tuning adapter).

* The TWC technician installed an Antronix POE filter outside the house at the main cable entry point.

[C] Hooked-up two TiVO Mini's, in two separate rooms. Went through TiVO MoCA configuration set-up menu. I could get only a few channels initially, maybe 3 or 4. I called TWC Cable Card group. The technician navigated through TiVO Cable Card menu's, checked/confirmed several parameters. He made notice that "EMM" parameter was low (or zero, I believe). Consequently he issued/pushed "EMM" data-stream? I re-bounced Roamio Plus DVR. After maybe 10 or 15 minutes the full range a channels were now functional.

Broadcast has functioned, for the most part, stable and clean. Although I love the TiVO menu's/apps navigation, works pretty clean. I'm impressed.

Very happy to dump those clunky, heavy, heat radiating Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD DVR receivers.*


----------

